# any Mn riders down for a ride sometime this summer?



## BBOPowered (Jun 27, 2010)

just checking to see if anyone is going to be around the St.Croix / Nemadji area any time this summer. I'm usually up there every other weekend or so, it would be fun to get a bunch of people together to get a good ride in. or maybe even someplace else? lemme know if anyones interested.


----------

